# *Clean* Old-Fashioned Hate



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2011)

> clean, old-fashioned hate is the nickname given to the college rivalry between the georgia tech yellow jackets and the georgia bulldogs. The two schools are separated by 70 miles (110 km) and have been heated rivals since 1893. The two schools, in essence, are not only competing in athletics but are also competing for government and private funding, potential students, and amongst other things academic recognition in the state of georgia and the united states.
> 
> Georgia institute of technology (commonly referred to as georgia tech, tech, the institute or gt), is an engineering research university located in the state's capital and largest city, atlanta. The university of georgia (commonly referred to as georgia or uga) is located in athens, georgia and is a liberal arts research university. The academic and geographic divergence of the two institutions polarizes the state of georgia into two large fan bases.



thwg


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 17, 2011)

*That's the Good Word!*


----------



## chadair (Nov 17, 2011)

everybody HATES the guy who continually whips his buttocks!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2011)

chadair said:


> everybody HATES the guy who continually whips his buttocks!!



git outa here.... Is this what it feels like to be a UF fan this year?    I wasn't even sure if you guys would be able avoid a loss on your bye week.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 17, 2011)

61-37-5


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 17, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> 61-37-5



You've said it all!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2011)

We're all gonna laugh at you.  Again.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Nov 17, 2011)

looks like he has upped the anty this year and threw in some roman shin guards!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 17, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> 61-37-5


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> looks like he has upped the anty this year and threw in some roman shin guards!



I'm not sure what it says about Nitram that that picture exists, we've all seen it, and he still acts as cocky and mouthy as he does.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> We're all gonna laugh at you.  Again.



Why? Because he copied and pasted from wikipedia? :worm:


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why? Because he copied and pasted from wikipedia? :worm:


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why? Because he copied and pasted from wikipedia? :worm:



 Saved a lot of typing...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm not sure what it says about Nitram that that picture exists, we've all seen it, and he still acts as cocky and mouthy as he does.



It's a funny thing not being embarrassed by someone's opinion I couldn't care less about.  



THWG


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> The academic and geographic divergence of the two institutions polarizes the state of georgia into two large fan bases.


 
Ummmmm... I only see ONE large fan base and a team that can't put 55,000 rearends in the stands to watch!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ummmmm... I only see ONE large fan base and a team that can't put 55,000 rearends in the stands to watch!!!



me too, if only our fans had to buy 3 tickets to get in like yall...


----------



## DSGB (Nov 17, 2011)

Ummm....okay.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 17, 2011)

Thought this was funny


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> Thought this was funny





It ain't . . .


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 17, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> Thought this was funny



you thought right.  my brother went to GT so he got a quick forwarded copy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> It's a funny thing not being embarrassed by someone's opinion I couldn't care less about.
> 
> 
> 
> THWG



The feeling is mutual Count Chocula.  I assure you.

Still I can't see a basis for such arrogance.  It's funny though.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> 61-37-5



Yep...................


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> 61-37-5



and so it starts.


What do Tech students and UGA students have in common?























































they were both accepted to Tech.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've got one, but it would get me banned from here.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> looks like he has upped the anty this year and threw in some roman shin guards!



Whats up with that sig line?  I thought I had converted you to that frontier bulleit whiskey.  Did you get back on that franzia white merlot?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2011)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I've got one, but it would get me banned from here.






Go for it . . .


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go for it . . .



Nah. I think I'll stick around, at least for the game.


----------



## chadair (Nov 17, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> git outa here.... Is this what it feels like to be a UF fan this year?    I wasn't even sure if you guys would be able avoid a loss on your bye week.



I'm still skeered about Furman!!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> The feeling is mutual *Count Chocula*.  I assure you.
> 
> *Still I can't see a basis for such arrogance*.  It's funny though.



The feeling is mutual - Cap'n Crunch?


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 17, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> The feeling is mutual - Cap'n Crunch?



Settle down doeboy..just remember your 1990 co- national championship was just that. Wreck Tek.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 17, 2011)

westcobbdog said:


> Settle down doeboy..just remember your 1990 co- national championship was just that. Wreck Tek.



they're soooo good with numbers but still can't see that they got 1/2 of a championship.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> they're soooo good with numbers but still can't see that they got 1/2 of a championship.....





Still beats da snot out of ZERO !!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2011)

2009 was a great year!:nono:


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2011)

Do you know what Tech grads do with their diploma?






























They hang them on the rear view mirror so they can park in the handicapped spaces.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2011)

What is the first thing a Tech grad says after graduation?





















Welcome to McDonalds!  Can I take your order?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> Do you know what Tech grads do with their diploma?
> 
> 
> They hang them on the rear view mirror so they can park in the handicapped spaces.



I think you are really confused as to which school is ranked #36 in national universities and which is #62 (this is overall academic rankings).


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2011)

How do you keep a Georgia Tech fan out of your yard?






























 Put up goalposts.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2011)

How does a Georgia Tech fan count to 10?
 Tech 0-UGA 1, Tech 0-UGA 2, Tech 0-UGA 3, Tech 0-UGA 4, …..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> How does a Georgia Tech fan count to 10?
> Tech 0-UGA 1, Tech 0-UGA 2, Tech 0-UGA 3, Tech 0-UGA 4, …..



  Ok now that's funny.


----------



## jason4445 (Nov 17, 2011)

A Georgia student called a Georgia Tech student a Yellow Jacket.  A Georgia Tech student calls a Georgia Student a Bulldog.  What does a Georgia student call a Georgia Tech student after graduation - BOSS


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2011)

jason4445 said:


> A Georgia student called a Georgia Tech student a Yellow Jacket.  A Georgia Tech student calls a Georgia Student a Bulldog.  What does a Georgia student call a Georgia Tech student after graduation - BOSS



Thats orginal.. Godd job!!!


----------



## Bullpup969 (Nov 17, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Thats orginal.. Godd job!!!



nope, trick boy.


----------



## Resica (Nov 17, 2011)

What was the series record before 1970?


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 17, 2011)

Resica said:


> What was the series record before 1970?



I think I counted right...
32-25-5


----------



## jason4445 (Nov 17, 2011)

I thought it was cute - got a lot of milage out of that one over the years.  Another old but good one is about Alabama and Auburn.  It starts off real cause in the 80's they played and I think Stallings was Alabama's coach.  Auburn had just scored a touchdown and no time was left on the clock.  Auburn was one point down and they still could do the extra point.  Pat Dye decided to go for two instead of the kick to win the game instead of tying it.  They missed the two point conversion and lost the game.  The story goes:

Pat Dye got on his knees and prayed to God on what play to run to be successful on the two point conversion.  God answered and told Dye to run the full back over the left guard.  Dye asks God "Are you sure that is where Alabama's best and biggest player is located?"  God takes a few seconds and tells Dye that is right - full back over left guard."  Dye sends in the play, Alabama's guard smashes into Auburn's full back and Auburn loses the game.  In his agony Dye flops down on his knees again and asks,"God, why did you tell me to run that play?"  God takes a few seconds and asks, "Hey Bear, why did we tell Pat to run that play?"


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I think you are really confused as to which school is ranked #36 in national universities and which is #62 (this is overall academic rankings).



Well I didn't go to either school and really don't care which one is more prestigeous in terms of acedemics.  UGA's football program is better.  Athens is a much better college town.  Athens has a fantastic music scene.  And the women at UGA are much hotter.  So I don't see why any red blooded American man would think Tech had anything on UGA.

As for that worn out old "they call us boss" nonsense,  engineers in this state can barely design a functioning highway system much less run a successful business.  Not very many Georgians are calling Techies "boss".  

But hey, if it has a good beat and you can dance to it, go for it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Thats orginal.. Godd job!!!



Oh you have no idea.  Don't waste your time on this guy.  Trust me.  It's minutes of your life you will never get back reading his nonsense.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 17, 2011)

I hate Florida the week we play them. I hate Tennessee the week we play them. Auburn, SC, Kentucky, Vandy, all the same..

I hate Tech 24/7/365!


----------



## riprap (Nov 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I didn't go to either school and really don't care which one is more prestigeous in terms of acedemics.  UGA's football program is better.  Athens is a much better college town.  Athens has a fantastic music scene.  And the women at UGA are much hotter.  So I don't see why any red blooded American man would think Tech had anything on UGA.
> 
> As for that worn out old "they call us boss" nonsense,  engineers in this state can barely design a functioning highway system much less run a successful business.  Not very many Georgians are calling Techies "boss".
> 
> But hey, if it has a good beat and you can dance to it, go for it.



Bruce Springsteen went to GT?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> I hate Florida the week we play them. I hate Tennessee the week we play them. Auburn, SC, Kentucky, Vandy, all the same..
> 
> I hate Tech 24/7/365!



Really Muddy?  I don't even care about them except for three hours in late November.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2011)

riprap said:


> Bruce Springsteen went to GT?



Knowing what a liberal whack job he is, probably.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Really Muddy?  I don't even care about them except for three hours in late November.



Yep. It's the jealous "little brother" attitude.

Always want to jump up and down:jump:when something good happens and cry to mama when it ain't going so good. You know, tell on big brother and brag about it.:trampoline:


----------



## riprap (Nov 17, 2011)

When UGA wins they were suppose to so ho hum. If GT wins (somehow) then they have pulled the upset of the universe and love to rub your face in it. It's a no win for UGA.

One guy is our hunting club is a fan of every team that UGA plays. When GT loses it really doesn't bother him, but he is a big GT fan. A lot of Tech fans I know are like this.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I didn't go to either school and really don't care which one is more prestigeous in terms of acedemics.  UGA's football program is better.  Athens is a much better college town.  Athens has a fantastic music scene.  And the women at UGA are much hotter.  So I don't see why any red blooded American man would think Tech had anything on UGA.



Who won the last national championship.

College town sure, because that's all it is.  We have just about everything you have in Athens college town wise, and then we have what a big city has too.

The music scene?  You crack me up SGD, Atlanta has places from phillips arena to this place called the "the grocery" that fits 25 people and everything in between.  You know why Athens has a good music scene, because it's a launchpad to Atlanta and Nashville.  So yeah, you get some local bands first, we get ALL the local bands second. 

The women at UGA are good looking...  There are good ones in Atlanta as well. (2.5 million to choose from).

The biggest thing we have, is a really good school to get an engineering degree in that if you can keep your grades up, you don't have to pay for.


----------



## riprap (Nov 17, 2011)

It is more likely that a UGA football player will use his degree, whatever it is. I've never seen any Tech football players that would qualify as engineers.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2011)

riprap said:


> When UGA wins they were suppose to so ho hum. If GT wins (somehow) then they have pulled the upset of the universe and love to rub your face in it. It's a no win for UGA.
> 
> One guy is our hunting club is a fan of every team that UGA plays. When GT loses it really doesn't bother him, but he is a big GT fan. A lot of Tech fans I know are like this.


I got a cousin that is a huge Gt fan. He called Mon after we lost to SC. I cant type what he said about UGA and what Gt was going to do to us this year. I have never called him after we have beaten GT. Never! I told him it's a long season and you never know what could happen. I havnt talked to him since that Mon. because he hasnt answered his phone all week. I love it! Go Dawgs!:nono:


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 17, 2011)

Man - some tired old jokes and the same ole' pokes -Hey -  I made a rhyme! I'll check back around Thanksgiving - time to kill me some nanny's.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2011)

riprap said:


> It is more likely that a UGA football player will use his degree, whatever it is. I've never seen any Tech football players that would qualify as engineers.



For some reason I would see more Tech players HAVING to use their degrees cause they never make it into the NFL..


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Who won the last national championship.
> 
> College town sure, because that's all it is.  We have just about everything you have in Athens college town wise, and then we have what a big city has too.
> 
> ...



At this point does it matter?  Do you think anybody cares besides people like you?

That is enough.  It has all the good things that come with that with the good things about a small town.  I don;t like big cities so you can have all that other stuff.

Yes the music scene.  And you can walk to the show and not worry about getting mugged.  And trust me, you crack me up.

Dude I'm married so it's moot.  Found one of those pretty sorority/country girls and made her my wife.  I don't need or want your 2.5 mil to choose from. 

I know what I like and Athens has it.  And I don't care that you have an engineering degree.  I really don't.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I got a cousin that is a huge Gt fan. He called Mon after we lost to SC. I cant type what he said about UGA and what Gt was going to do to us this year. I have never called him after we have beaten GT. Never! I told him it's a long season and you never know what could happen. I havnt talked to him since that Mon. because he hasnt answered his phone all week. I love it! Go Dawgs!:nono:



Sounds like he hangs out with Nitram and joey.  Man those Tech fans are some angry, frustrated people.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Who won the last national championship.
> 
> College town sure, because that's all it is.  We have just about everything you have in Athens college town wise, and then we have what a big city has too.
> 
> ...




Yes, you have what a big city has.. Traffic, Marta sick:) and The CRIME TO GO WITH IT! How many of your students have been robbed at gun point this year, not to mention the rape that occurred behind the Frat house while you were playing VT.. You can have the big city woes cause this man doesn't care to go down there unless I'm carrying my 45. 

How many of those women are actually women??












As far as the Engineering degree.. How many of your players actually go for one.. Not being smart at all, I really don't know and wouldn't mind knowing.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sounds like he hangs out with Nitram and joey.  Man those Tech fans are some angry, frustrated people.


I chalk it up as a false since of security. They got too confident with CPJ option. They should be mad at their coach not us. It's his team not ours!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sounds like he hangs out with Nitram and joey.  Man those Tech fans are some angry, frustrated people.



Remember SGmutt  - you only care for three hours a year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ummmmm... I only see ONE large fan base and a team that can't put 55,000 rearends in the stands to watch!!!



This explains it..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sounds like he hangs out with Nitram and joey.  Man those Tech fans are some angry, frustrated people.




If we lost 9 of 10 we would be frustrated too!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes, you have what a big city has.. Traffic, Marta sick:) and The CRIME TO GO WITH IT! How many of your students have been robbed at gun point this year, not to mention the rape that occurred behind the Frat house while you were playing VT.. You can have the big city woes cause this man doesn't care to go down there unless I'm carrying my 45.
> 
> How many of those women are actually women??
> 
> ...



Slayer I agree.  And it reminded me of a song.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Remember SGmutt  - you only care for three hours a year.



Yall have my attention now.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2011)

Hers a few


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2011)

One of my favorites from last year!!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't have anything against Atlanta. Being in construction, building roads, bridges and buildings has fed me and my family for years.

 I just don't understand how a school that has been around that long has so few loyal fans that want to attend the games. I mean yall probably tailgate at the Varsity which was built there to prove to the school that the man could be somebody without a Tech degree.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2011)

So True.. So True...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2011)

Last time I was at the Gt campus I seen this dude!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2011)

This always get their attention.......


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2011)

Another good one....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2011)

I know Big Ben will be hungry for some more sod!!!!! I know I know your guys chewed on some hedges!!:nono:


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2011)

The most hated person in this game. Why? Because he owns GT!!! He has made the Ramblin wreck run off the road alot!!


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I didn't go to either school and really don't care which one is more prestigeous in terms of acedemics.  UGA's football program is better.  Athens is a much better college town.  Athens has a fantastic music scene.  And the women at UGA are much hotter.  So I don't see why any red blooded American man would think Tech had anything on UGA.



As a UGA grad this may be my all time favorite post ever.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 17, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> As a UGA grad this may be my all time favorite post ever.



I think the sticking point was my error in saying "red blooded American man."


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think the sticking point was my error in saying "red blooded American man."



the techie gnat description would be "any red blooded mammal non procreating indiscriminate life form.."


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 17, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> the techie gnat description would be "any red blooded mammal non procreating indiscriminate life form.."



 That's pretty good.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 17, 2011)

Funny folks you uga fans.  Reminds me of the southland raiders bunch of big talkers in private.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> That's pretty good.



Go kill some of those Nannie's and post some pics!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> I hate Florida the week we play them. I hate Tennessee the week we play them. Auburn, SC, Kentucky, Vandy, all the same..
> 
> I hate Tech 24/7/365!






Do you get paid for hating GT???  




brownceluse said:


> The most hated person in this game. Why? Because he owns GT!!! He has made the Ramblin wreck run off the road alot!!






Uhm, I'm thinking ya'll hate Richt more than we do??


Oh yeah I forgot, the mutts are winning now . . .


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 18, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Funny folks you uga fans.  Reminds me of the southland raiders bunch of big talkers in private.



What in the world are you talking about?  Seriously, I want to know.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 18, 2011)

[





KrazieJacket95 said:


> Funny folks you uga fans.  Reminds me of the southland raiders bunch of big talkers in private.



would be plenty happy to talk trash with ya in person...I've got several dear friends that don the baby crap yellow as well...one in particular is an old GT alum  and one of the finest men I know... oh yea.. he can take a little jab in the ribs and still lets me hunt on his farm...


----------



## ramblinrack (Nov 18, 2011)

i have no idea what will happen next sat, but i do know that you mangy...flea-bit...leg-humpin'...inbred...sunuva...guns ...are way overdue to having your "hats" handed to ya. clean old fashioned hate? nothing clean about this.

go jackets!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 18, 2011)

All in fun folks. My brother in law is a Tech fan, always fun, never taken too far.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Uhm, I'm thinking ya'll hate Richt more than we do??


Oh yeah I forgot, the mutts are winning now . . .[/QUOTE]

Not this Dawg fan. Always supported Richt.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 18, 2011)

Get after em Ramblinrack! The boss joke is almost as well worn as the nerds one! Heres one of my GT degreed nerds at the summit of the Grand Tetons.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Not this Dawg fan. Always supported Richt.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 18, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Funny folks you uga fans.  Reminds me of the southland raiders bunch of big talkers in private.



Well lets meet up.  If you want to hear it straight from my mouth, I'm game.  You like BBQ?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Is that the best you got?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> This always get their attention.......



As does this one...  You still got it hanging above your bed celuse?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> As does this one...  You still got it hanging above your bed celuse?


Thats a good one, but no I dont have hanging over my bed. Looks like you are wanting to play the game so we will.......


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 18, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> This always get their attention.......



The new GT fight song....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> The new GT fight song....




Funny thing is that's the music everyone was listening to back when UGA won it's last NC.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 18, 2011)

jason4445 said:


> A Georgia student called a Georgia Tech student a Yellow Jacket.  A Georgia Tech student calls a Georgia Student a Bulldog.  What does a Georgia student call a Georgia Tech student after graduation - BOSS



and all this time I thought the UGA grad called in his pizza order to the Tech grad.


----------



## riprap (Nov 18, 2011)

It's all they think about.

Maybe he's standing on the wrong side of the board.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Being pregnant is beautiful thing.....:nono:


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Being pregnant is beautiful thing.....:nono:



You got some insider information to validate that statement?


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 18, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> The new GT fight song....




he he he he he he he


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

I say it alot around here about 2009 being a great year. This is one of the reasons.........


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> You got some insider information to validate that statement?



What are you trying to say?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> What are you trying to say?



  Your guess is as good as mine whether that person is pregnant.  I'll take it down if you are offended...don't want to hurt any feelings.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

I wonder if CPJ will let us score this year?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Your guess is as good as mine whether that person is pregnant.  I'll take it down if you are offended...don't want to hurt any feelings.



I hope she is preganat......


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 18, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I wonder if CPJ will let us score this year?



I hope he and his pugilists don't punch any of us in the face.

That's the real reason I'm not going to the game.  I'm too scared.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hope he and his pugilists don't punch any of us in the face.
> 
> That's the real reason I'm not going to the game.  I'm too scared.



Those Tech defenders look pretty scared too.....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Not bad 1 out of 10 aaint too bad!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Not bad 1 out of 10 aaint too bad!



Better then 0 out of 10.  Could always be worse.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

ramblinrack said:


> enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5CLeU2mFsk&feature=related



Ol Larry!!  Congrats on that win.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Better then 0 out of 10.  Could always be worse.



Yes it could!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 18, 2011)

shhhh... here he comes....:cow:


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Eh.  Who cares?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Eh.  Who cares?



You did for 3 hours.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> shhhh... here he comes....:cow:


I seem him lurking!!!:nono:


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> shhhh... here he comes....:cow:





brownceluse said:


> I seem him lurking!!!:nono:










Nitram4891 said:


> You did for 3 hours.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2011)

BAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wonder why he didnt post. Maybe the avatar?!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> BAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....



This one of my all time favorites!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why he didnt post. Maybe the avatar?!
> ...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks like he just got his face pollinated.  Wonder what that D on his jersey stands for.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Talking about making Momma and Daddy proud!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> > His Mom told him to "Get off that computer, and I mean NOW!!"


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Looks like he just got his face pollinated.  Wonder what that D on his jersey stands for.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 18, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I wonder why he didnt post. Maybe the avatar?!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Talking about making Momma and Daddy proud!!!!



I know yall start those youngens early with that bad grammar!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Another hit for the play list!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I know yall start those youngens early with that bad grammar!!



Yes we do!!! You know laughed at it!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Yes we do!!! You know laughed at it!!!



Yall enjoy the weekend!  I'm headed to Oconee NF for some deer hunting and going to try and put my dogs on some wild quail Sunday.

One more...


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 18, 2011)

good luck frenchy.... kill a passel of them mini brush grouse for us!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Good one right here!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> good luck frenchy.... kill a passel of them mini brush grouse for us!


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 18, 2011)

riprap said:


> Bruce Springsteen went to GT?



Baby we were born to run.....for less than 2 yds per carry.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Better then 0 out of 10.  Gonna get worse.



Fixed it for you!


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 18, 2011)

What do you call 20 Tech fans skydiving from an airplane?



Skeet!


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 18, 2011)

And finally, 


http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,377121,00.html


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 18, 2011)

Techies make good neighbors.........

The Georgia Tech sophomore walked into an Atlanta carpentry shop. "Say," he motioned to the owner, "I''ve got some specifications for a special job. Can your shop build it for me?" The carpenter glanced at the plans, shrugged, and said, "Yeah, but what is it?" The student explained: "It''s a wooden box two inches square by 50 feet long." The owner thought for a second and said, "Well, we can build it, but I''m curious about what you''re going to do with it." The student responded, "My neighbor dropped out of school a week ago and has gone back home to New Jersey. He left his garden hose, though, and asked me to ship it to him."


----------



## tcward (Nov 19, 2011)

LittleHolder said:


> And finally,
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,377121,00.html



Classic!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 20, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> thwg



Hate ... really.  We don't hate the bugs, instead we love to whip the bugs.  It shows, because we do it regularly and often. 

We hate the gaturds, we have learned to hate Aubie, but the only thing we hate about the Bugs is that they think they are relevant to anything that goes on at the clearly superior university in Georgia, THE University of Georgia. 

We also hate that y'all have to give away hotdogs, beer and free rides to get anyone to sit in your stadium and that is why it will be filled for the first time this year with red and black coming to watch the Annual Running of the DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 20, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Uhm, I'm thinking ya'll hate Richt more than we do??
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot, the mutts are winning now . . .



Not this Dawg fan. Always supported Richt.[/quote]

Its ain't just you, there are a slew of us!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 20, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Hate ... really.  We don't hate the bugs, instead we love to whip the bugs.  It shows, because we do it regularly and often.
> 
> We hate the gaturds, we have learned to hate Aubie, but the only thing we hate about the Bugs is that they think they are relevant to anything that goes on at the clearly superior university in Georgia, THE University of Georgia.
> 
> We also hate that y'all have to give away hotdogs, beer and free rides to get anyone to sit in your stadium and that is why it will be filled for the first time this year with red and black coming to watch the Annual Running of the DAWGS!



That is it in a nutshell.

I also find it annoying that say "What's the good word?!!"  Jeez, really?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 20, 2011)

I for one did question Richt and honestly didn't think he had what it took to do what he has done.  I love beeing proven wrong on things like that.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.shop.breedcity.com/?p=3278


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice avatar.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 20, 2011)

Just for you SGD !!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's to Larry, One of the very best !!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 20, 2011)

T h w g!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Marks500 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thwg!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2011)

GATA!:nono:


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thwg!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Thwg!



C'mon... You have to do better than that...

THWGT!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 20, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> C'mon... You have to do better than that...
> 
> THWGT!



THWG and The Fans!!  Any better?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> THWG and The Fans!!  Any better?



It would be for you guys if you EVER WON! 

That's all you have, is THWG!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 20, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> It would be for you guys if you EVER WON!
> 
> That's all you have, is THWG!!




THWG Then!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> THWG Then!



Don't make us use this...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 21, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't make us use this...



Dont make us use this


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Dont make us use this




  

Seriously..  That's all you got!  

You do know he's been knocked out! 

As far as a Dog killer that would be your only hope!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 21, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Seriously..  That's all you got!
> 
> You do know he's been knocked out!
> 
> As far as a Dog killer that would be your only hope!



Yeah its the best I got.. For me to get something better that would involve me opening a new tab...lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Yeah its the best I got.. For me to get something better that would involve me opening a new tab...lol




And we all know how hard that would be for a Techie...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 21, 2011)

Before I go.. this is always my Fav. Video.

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bI9i4IqeOcY&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bI9i4IqeOcY&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></embed></object>


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2011)

You Tech fans are so funny.  yall got beat by what was far and away the worst UGA team of the last ten years and you are still talking crap acting like yall are going to kick our butts.  LOL.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You Tech fans are so funny.  yall got beat by what was far and away the worst UGA team of the last ten years and you are still talking crap acting like yall are going to kick our butts.  LOL.



 They have two things counting against them this year. #1. Grantham has all the players in place at every position, and they know what to do.
#2. They will be playing for Larry. I would hate to be a GT FB player!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2011)

I love that last pic. Priceless!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I love that last pic. Priceless!!!



Yeah that's probably my favorite.  I would almost be willing to bet that's liljoey.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah that's probably my favorite.  I would almost be willing to be that's liljoey.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That is it in a nutshell.
> 
> I also find it annoying that say "What's the good word?!!"  Jeez, really?



 








THWG


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> THWG



Was that supposed to bother me?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 21, 2011)

RAWR!!!!


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 21, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> RAWR!!!!



Really, you're gonna make fun of the talent at UGA?  Let's see some of those hot, nerdy girls you love....


----------



## riprap (Nov 21, 2011)

Go team. You can always find a quiet place to study at the tech game.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2011)

riprap said:


> Go team. You can always find a quiet place to study at the tech game.



Yeah, it's not like UGA where they give you the week off from class after a home football game...


----------



## riprap (Nov 21, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah, it's not like UGA where they give you the week off from class after a home football game...



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2011)

riprap said:


> Sounds good to me.



Doesn't take much schoolin to yell "What'll ya have!" at the varsity anyway.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 21, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Really, you're gonna make fun of the talent at UGA?  Let's see some of those hot, nerdy girls you love....



I'm not making fun of the "talent."  

I'm making fun of that ManBearPig in a UGA cheerleading uni.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 21, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm not making fun of the "talent."
> 
> I'm making fun of that ManBearPig in a UGA cheerleading uni.



Bet you won't punch her in the face.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 21, 2011)

DSGB said:


> Bet you won't punch her in the face.



you'd have to hit "it" with a 2x4 to get any results...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2011)

Nobody's perfect, but you can't blame him for trying.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm not making fun of the "talent."
> 
> I'm making fun of that ManBearPig in a UGA cheerleading uni.



"I'm super serial."


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nobody's perfect, but you can't blame him for trying.



This actually came up recently.   We have a white english bulldog puppy and for some strange reason my wife wanted to dress her a bumble bee for Halloween.  I told her that under no circumstances would that ever happen.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> This actually came up recently.   We have a white english bulldog puppy and for some strange reason my wife wanted to dress her a bumble bee for Halloween.  I told her that under no circumstances would that ever happen.



I understand.

When we moved here we bought an older ranch home and redid it. My wife wanted to paint the brick and came up with a nice yellow color. She then had the shutters painted black and of course the window frames were white.

I thought it looked nice until I heard one of the girls in the office refer to it as the Georgia Tech house!!!!

I sold it and moved.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> This actually came up recently.   We have a white english bulldog puppy and for some strange reason my wife wanted to dress her a bumble bee for Halloween.  I told her that under no circumstances would that ever happen.



So you care for 3 hours of game time and 15 minutes of pet costume selection out of the year now.    I bought a tennis racket, it's nice, I like the feel, it's red, black, and white.  Makes me cringe every time I pick it up but I can live with it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> So you care for 3 hours of game time and 15 minutes of pet costume selection out of the year now.    I bought a tennis racket, it's nice, I like the feel, it's red, black, and white.  Makes me cringe every time I pick it up but I can live with it.



Not being obsessed with Tech the way you and lilburnjoe are with UGA is one thing.  Allowing your beloved pet to be dressed up in something foolish is quite another.

I know you don;t want to accept it.  That's obvious from the way you keep making comments about it.  But I just don't feel as strongly about Tech as you do about UGA.  Sorry.

On a side note, she got me back.  She bought this ridiculous Christmas sweater for the dog to wear the other day.  And little set of fake reindeer antlers.  I wonder about that girl sometimes.


----------



## riprap (Nov 21, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Doesn't take much schoolin to yell "What'll ya have!" at the varsity anyway.



I wish I had some of those onion rings right now.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not being obsessed with Tech the way you and lilburnjoe are with UGA is one thing.  Allowing your beloved pet to be dressed up in something foolish is quite another.
> 
> I know you don;t want to accept it.  That's obvious from the way you keep making comments about it.  But I just don't feel as strongly about Tech as you do about UGA.  Sorry.
> 
> On a side note, she got me back.  She bought this ridiculous Christmas sweater for the dog to wear the other day.  And little set of fake reindeer antlers.  I wonder about that girl sometimes.



Any girl I date, one of the rules about my dogs is that they will not be dressed up...period.  But hey, you gota keep em happy.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 21, 2011)

q. What do the typical UGA fans and typical GT fan have in common?

a. Neither went to UGA.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 21, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> q. What do the typical UGA fans and typical GT fan have in common?
> 
> a. Neither went to UGA.



Out of all the tech fans I know 1 actually went to school there and maybe 2 or 3 of them went to college at all. So you can throw that whole theory out the window.:nono:


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Out of all the tech fans I know 1 actually went to school there and maybe 2 or 3 of them went to college at all. So you can throw that whole theory out the window.:nono:



So you know 4 tech fans, nice sample size. :trampoline:


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 21, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> So you know 4 tech fans, nice sample size. :trampoline:



No frenchy, I know way more than that. That is my whole point. Don't you have a croissant to cook or something?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> No frenchy, I know way more than that. That is my whole point. Don't you have a croissant to cook or something?



Making some rabbit fricasee... http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/rabbit-fricasee-recipe/index.html

Did you go to UGA? (not that it matters...)


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Any girl I date, one of the rules about my dogs is that they will not be dressed up...period.  But hey, you gota keep em happy.



The dog was a Christmas present for her last year so...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm derailing my own thread...back on track.

Yall bringing your nike pro power ranger unis to Atlanta again?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm derailing my own thread...back on track.
> 
> Yall bringing your nike pro power ranger unis to Atlanta again?



Does it matter?  The offense could come dressed as their favorite Sponge Bob character and the defense could show up dressed like the band at Chuck E Cheese and the result would be the same.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> q. What do the typical UGA fans and typical GT fan have in common?
> 
> a. Neither went to UGA.



Man.  You guys really play hard ball don't you?  This really is hate for yall.  After reading that, I'm going to lock myself in a closet and drink vodka and milk for the rest of the week.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 21, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Making some rabbit fricasee... http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/rabbit-fricasee-recipe/index.html
> 
> Did you go to UGA? (not that it matters...)



No I did not...... I went to North Georgia College and State Univerisity that is a part of the "University System of GEORGIA" as is another school over in Atlanta. I was born and bred in Georgia and the good ole USA, were you???


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 21, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> No I did not...... I went to North Georgia College and State Univerisity that is a part of the "University System of GEORGIA" as is another school over in Atlanta. I was born and bred in Georgia and the good ole USA, were you???



Yes I was, can trace my family back to the 1790's in Georgia and Virginia before that.  I did not go to GT, never even applied.  Not a big math and science guy myself.  I mean do you ask these personal questions about people because your looking for a date?  If so I'm not into that sort of thing.  I do have some very nice friends and I could introduce you.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 21, 2011)

The Poochie Woochie Blues !


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 21, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Yes I was, can trace my family back to the 1790's in Georgia and Virginia before that.  I did not go to GT, never even applied.  Not a big math and science guy myself.  I mean do you ask these personal questions about people because your looking for a date?  If so I'm not into that sort of thing.  I do have some very nice friends and I could introduce you.



Proud for you, but last I looked I was not talking to you. No thanks I'm happily married and I have plenty of friends I certainly don't need yours. Thanks for being concerned. Now run along and play.......


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Does it matter?  The offense could come dressed as their favorite Sponge Bob character and the defense could show up dressed like the band at Chuck E Cheese and the result would be the same.



If you played like you did against KY jelly- I don't think you will like the result - if GT plays like they did  against Duke we won't like the result. I think both teams were looking ahead. I'm hoping uga will be looking ahead to LSU on Saturday. *GO JACKETS!*


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 21, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Proud for you, but last I looked I was not talking to you. No thanks I'm happily married and I have plenty of friends I certainly don't need yours. Thanks for being concerned. Now run along and play.......



So you would rather only discuss when you know the outcome.  Nice.   True grit.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 21, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Proud for you, but last I looked I was not talking to you. No thanks I'm happily married and I have plenty of friends I certainly don't need yours. Thanks for being concerned. Now run along and play.......



Not what 1 heard !!:cow:


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thwg!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Out of all the tech fans I know 1 actually went to school there and maybe 2 or 3 of them went to college at all. So you can throw that whole theory out the window.:nono:



Thing about it UD.. Most lived in Avondale before there was a 316 or 285 and if there was a 316 it ended at Hwy 29. You have to forgive most of the GT crowd cause they didn't know life outside of the city. Gwinnett was the country and Pleasant Hill Rd was 2 lanes..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Thwg!!



Have you not learned your lesson... Are you looking for another embarassing night?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Not what 1 heard !!:cow:



LilJoey... WE ALL know how this is going to end.. I'll call you out, you'll spew some GT stuff and vanish like you did after the VT avatar bet..

So NOW I'm CALLING YOU OUT! What say You.. Avatar Bet? So how long does your current Avatar bet run through? It's alright, I can wait until the National Championship game if that's what it takes...

How about we go the distance.... 

I'll carry a GT avatar (of your picking) until opening weekend of the 2012 season and if UGA wins you'll carry a UGA avatar (of my picking) until the 2012 opening weekend.. Are you going to be a coward about this, dance around the "Call-Out" like some other fans or ARE you going to REPRESENT Tech.. 

The deadline is Wednesday night (midnight) which is the day before Thanksgiving.. 

In the famous words of the Joker... Have You Ever Danced With The Devil in A Pale Moon Light.. 

op2:


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 21, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thing about it UD.. Most lived in Avondale before there was a 316 or 285 and if there was a 316 it ended at Hwy 29. You have to forgive most of the GT crowd cause they didn't know life outside of the city. Gwinnett was the country and Pleasant Hill Rd was 2 lanes..



Most lived in Avondale?? I grew up in Decatur and yes - Dad used to take me fishing off Beaver Ruin and it was a country road. We also spent every fall weekend in the ONF deer hunting -so what's your point? The class -urban/rural thing bothers me - believe or not I see about as many Tech decals on the hunting trucks on I75 as uga and Doc smacks them down as good as anybody. Here is what my brother did this weekend - he's a ME grad from Tech. BTW - I like the avatar -RIP Mr. Munson.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Most lived in Avondale?? I grew up in Decatur and yes - -so what's your point? The class -urban/rural thing bothers me - believe or not I see about as many Tech decals on the hunting trucks on I75 as uga
> 
> View attachment 633949



I think you just proved my point! 

As far as the decals go... If you see as many GT vs UGA stickers than why is it you guys have a HARD time selling 55,000 seats??? 

My 1st guess would be they don't want to have to go back to the city to watch a game..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Here is what my brother did this weekend - he's a ME grad from Tech. BTW - I like the avatar -RIP Mr. Munson.
> 
> 
> View attachment 633949



And that's a NICE buck! Tell him I said Congrats! I'd even buy him a beer if he would tell me the hunting story behind it!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> And that's a NICE buck! Tell him I said Congrats! I'd even buy him a beer if he would tell me the hunting story behind it!



He's a lurker and don't post much, which is a shame cause he know's a whole lot about planting, growing, and all things management. The short story is he had the buck on cam in recent pics and found a new scrape in the area. He put a scent bomb over it and set up down wind watching a thicket with a few shooting lanes and the buck came in at 4:00 to scent check it - shot it at 40 yards OTG- DRT. Her's a pic from where the deer was and looking where he was - he's the orange dot at 2X zoom. At our place you gotta hunt the thick stuff! (FL boys border us and they is trigger happy).


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 22, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:
			
		

> clean, old-fashioned hate is the nickname given to the college rivalry between the georgia tech yellow jackets and the georgia bulldogs. The two schools are separated by 70 miles (110 km) and have been heated rivals since 1893. The two schools, in essence, are not only competing in athletics but are also competing for government and private funding, potential students, and amongst other things academic recognition in the state of georgia and the united states.
> 
> Georgia institute of technology (commonly referred to as georgia tech, tech, the institute or gt), is an engineering research university located in the state's capital and largest city, atlanta. The university of georgia (commonly referred to as georgia or uga) is located in athens, georgia and is a liberal arts research university. The academic and geographic divergence of the two institutions polarizes the state of georgia into two large fan bases.



Must have been written by a Tech fan, because here at GA, we learn to use capital letters....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Must have been written by a Tech fan, because here at GA, we learn to use capital letters....






Oh BURN !!!!  That hurt !!  OUCH !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> He's a lurker and don't post much, which is a shame cause he know's a whole lot about planting, growing, and all things management. The short story is he had the buck on cam in recent pics and found a new scrape in the area. He put a scent bomb over it and set up down wind watching a thicket with a few shooting lanes and the buck came in at 4:00 to scent check it - shot it at 40 yards OTG- DRT. Her's a pic from where the deer was and looking where he was - he's the orange dot at 2X zoom. At our place you gotta hunt the thick stuff! (FL boys border us and they is trigger happy).
> 
> 
> View attachment 633950



Now that is THICK!!! 
Them Florida boys are so trigger happy cause they pay so much money to hunt here..


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 22, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> LilJoey... WE ALL know how this is going to end.. I'll call you out, you'll spew some GT stuff and vanish like you did after the VT avatar bet..
> 
> So NOW I'm CALLING YOU OUT! What say You.. Avatar Bet? So how long does your current Avatar bet run through? It's alright, I can wait until the National Championship game if that's what it takes...
> 
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> LilJoey... WE ALL know how this is going to end.. I'll call you out, you'll spew some GT stuff and vanish like you did after the VT avatar bet..
> 
> So NOW I'm CALLING YOU OUT! What say You.. Avatar Bet? So how long does your current Avatar bet run through? It's alright, I can wait until the National Championship game if that's what it takes...
> 
> ...



Joey it is put up or shut up time little fella.  Is there anything to you besides mouth?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> If you played like you did against KY jelly- I don't think you will like the result - if GT plays like they did  against Duke we won't like the result. I think both teams were looking ahead. I'm hoping uga will be looking ahead to LSU on Saturday. *GO JACKETS!*



I'm sure you are but I don't think that will be the case.

Lots of crap talking coming out of Atlanta to get our boys' attention.

I can't post the link here because it would land me in the cyber pokey but a buddy of mine emailed me a link to a Tech message board.  They were over there laughing about Larry Munson's death.  Yeah, I'm thinking you boys get ground to fine, powdery, yellow and black substance.

There are some good people in the Tech fanbase.  There are some worthy of dying in a grease fire.  That is all.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Must have been written by a Tech fan, because here at GA, we learn to use capital letters....



But you didn't learn where NOT to put a comma.  Leave the grammar corrections to someone who knows it better.  Or off of the internet in general.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 22, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> No I did not...... I went to North Georgia College and State Univerisity that is a part of the "University System of GEORGIA" as is another school over in Atlanta. I was born and bred in Georgia and the good ole USA, were you???



Nope.   But I can still skin a buck and run a trot-line.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Must have been written by a Tech fan, because here at GA, we learn to use capital letters....


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone know if the game will be televised by local stations - specifically out of Macon? The AJC says ESPN which I can't get at the hunting property. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 22, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nope.   But I can still skin a buck and run a trot-line.



Question is can you do it wearing that Gladiator outfit........ Now that would be classic.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Question is can you do it wearing that Gladiator outfit........ Now that would be classic.



Ewwwww.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 22, 2011)

Second Tier at its best !!


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm actually proud of that last picture.  haterz gonna hate right?


----------



## DSGB (Nov 22, 2011)

This is from an actual game against UGA. No photoshop needed.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## DSGB (Nov 22, 2011)

*Last year's highlights*


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 22, 2011)

Is it just me or does anyone else fine it peculiar that a NATS fan comes onto a thread entitled, "Clean old Fashioned Hate" and posts pictures of Georgia with score showing a loss to...not the Trade School, but a loss to Kentucky?  I guess photographs of UGA losing to the flies are harder to find.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 22, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else fine it peculiar that a NATS fan comes onto a thread entitled, "Clean old Fashioned Hate" and posts pictures of Georgia with score showing a loss to...not the Trade School, but a loss to Kentucky?  I guess photographs of UGA losing to the flies are harder to find.



That and some of the others are photoshopped/not even real UGA fans, hence my comment on post #237.


----------



## Buck (Nov 22, 2011)

One of our fallen friends on the forum (BBQBoss) shared this video on FB so I figured I would pass it along on his behalf.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Joey it is put up or shut up time little fella. Is there anything to you besides mouth?


 

That's all it is.. The little man will never confront me on anything. I guess I've called him out to much..:swords:

Lil Joey... Where are you????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Second Tier at its best !!


 


This is just too dang funny coming from you!!  Where would that put you on the list?? Last...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Slayer, nobody wants to make an avatar bet with you because you go 6 months at a time without posting.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 22, 2011)

Why wasn't Jesus born in Athens? Because they couldn't find three wise men or a virgin.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Slayer, nobody wants to make an avatar bet with you because you go 6 months at a time without posting.


 

And yet, I still have a better daily post number by almost twice what your little Bug buddy does.. Just cause I may not post doesn't mean I'm not watching.. Kill me for staying more in the fishing forum over the summer!

Not to mention Doc, when he has to wear another avatar he tends to stay away and that's the whole point to the bet. Trying to take one for the "Sports Forum" team.. I mean unless you want to claim him...


----------



## headhunter 07 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Why wasn't Jesus born in Athens? Because they couldn't find three wise men or a virgin.


I bleed red and black, but that sheet is just funny i dont care who you are!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Why wasn't Jesus born in Athens? Because they couldn't find three wise men or a virgin.


 
That is funny! We didn't make the #1 party school last year for nothing!!


----------



## headhunter 07 (Nov 22, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> That is funny! We didn't make the #1 party school last year for nothing!!



right on my friend!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 22, 2011)

Buck said:


> One of our fallen friends on the forum (BBQBoss) shared this video on FB so I figured I would pass it along on his behalf.



That's a good 'un! Thanks Matt.:trampoline:


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's all it is.. The little man will never confront me on anything. I guess I've called him out to much..:swords:
> 
> Lil Joey... Where are you????



He doesn't deal with direct confrontation well.  I've seen this a few times.  His M.O. is to avoid straight answers and to hide.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> He doesn't deal with direct confrontation well.  I've seen this a few times.  His M.O. is to avoid straight answers and to hide.



  I'm convinced you only post so you can hear yourself talk. Lonely at home is it ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I'm convinced you only post so you can hear yourself talk. Lonely at home is it ?



How do I hear myself talk when I'm typing brainchild?

No I'm not lonely.  My wife is right here with me.  Thanks for being so concerned though.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> How do I hear myself talk when I'm typing brainchild?
> 
> No I'm not lonely.  My wife is right here with me.  Thanks for being so concerned though.



Well, I hear you hear VOICES !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Well, I hear you hear VOICES !!



You hear that huh?  Nobody here talks to you like that.  The TEch fans even think you're obnoxious.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You hear that huh?  Nobody here talks to you like that.  The TEch fans even think you're obnoxious.



Are you kidding me !!  WOW !


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Are you kidding me !!  WOW !



nah I'm not kidding.  

So you gonna crawdad shuffle out of Slayer's challenge?  I mean we all know you're nothing but mouth.  It's ok.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Are you kidding me !!  WOW !



The only kidding is you still won't talk to me..

C'mon Little Joey.... Did I scare you so bad the last time we met...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> I mean unless you want to claim him...




Doc, You can still claim him as ONE of your own.... He's a techie...

For some reason, I don't think any of you Tech guys are willing to step up to the plate here..

Prove me wrong and I'll be happy to include you on that bet.. ANY TAKERS??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Well, I hear you hear VOICES !!



For some reason you hear my voices and you stay clear of them.. What do think Lil Joey... Want to step up... The ONLY person you pick at is SGD and the DAWGS in general, while I am OPENLY asking for you to step up...

Let's do this Techie! I know you won't.. You just like to talk the talk and after you lose, you run and hide...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> nah I'm not kidding.
> 
> So you gonna crawdad shuffle out of Slayer's challenge?  I mean we all know you're nothing but mouth.  It's ok.



It wouldn't be the 1st time his tail slid between his legs and she backed out.. 

I've tried to end our suffering for A LONG time but he has yet TO EVER MAN UP!

 Prime example of a Troll!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> For some reason you hear my voices and you stay clear of them.. What do think Lil Joey... Want to step up... The ONLY person you pick at is SGD and the DAWGS in general, while I am OPENLY asking for you to step up...
> 
> Let's do this Techie! I know you won't.. You just like to talk the talk and after you lose, you run and hide...



I hurt that boy's feelings bad a long time ago.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hurt that boy's feelings bad a long time ago.



What.. Did you take his Chocolate Milk money at the bus stop while he was going to school...


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> nah I'm not kidding.
> 
> So you gonna crawdad shuffle out of Slayer's challenge?  I mean we all know you're nothing but mouth.  It's ok.



  How do you sit there and type this stuff. Is it the VOICES ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> What.. Did you take his Chocolate Milk money at the bus stop while he was going to school...



Nah I think I must remind him of some guy that used to pick on him in school or something.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> How do you sit there and type this stuff. Is it the VOICES ?



How do you actually type around someone that is calling you out... Hence the name.. Lil Joey... Maybe one day it JUST might be Big Joey..


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> How do you sit there and type this stuff. Is it the VOICES ?



I think maybe you are hearing voices.  Maybe you think your Yoda action figure talks to you.

And I didn't make anything up.  Slayer calls you out by name and gives you a chance to back up all that snapping that you do, and you go running out the back door.   

Probably nothing new.  I'm sure you've been running scared for a very long time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> How do you sit there and type this stuff. Is it the VOICES ?




It's actually pretty easy... Us DAWGS KNOW you are good for the Crawdad shuffle... You're doing it right NOW! BTW Joey, I sent you a PM and you still haven't replied..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Probably nothing new.  I'm sure you've been running scared for a very long time.




He's been running from me for a long time.. All I did was call him out on the carpet ONE time and proved him wrong...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's actually pretty easy... Us DAWGS KNOW you are good for the Crawdad shuffle... You're doing it right NOW! BTW Joey, I sent you a PM and you still haven't replied..



And he won't either.  I'm thinking we may need to start calling him little josephine.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> little josephine.


Maiden name?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And he won't either.  I'm thinking we may need to start calling him little josephine.



SGD, I think your sig explains it all when it comes to lil joey..


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maiden name?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> SGD, I think your sig explains it all when it comes to lil joey..



Oh yeah.  He's one of the main ones I was thinking about when I decided on it.

Mr.  Crawdad Shuffle likes to whine about people being mean to him.  Yet he logs on every day for the sole purpose of trying to get on people's nerves.  I guess Yoda told him to do it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh yeah.  He's one of the main ones I was thinking about when I decided on it.
> 
> Mr.  Crawdad Shuffle likes to whine about people being mean to him.  Yet he logs on every day for the sole purpose of trying to get on people's nerves.  I guess Yoda told him to do it.



I WISH Yoda would tell him to answer my posts.. I think I scared him the last time with the ultimate bet of him leaving for good... What's sad is he only lives about 10 miles from me and after I told him I would meet him he went into self denial.. Pathetic Bug Fan..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2011)

Anybody know the spread on the game ??


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody know the spread on the game ??



Tech +6


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks like I haven't missed much...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 23, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> And yet, I still have a better daily post number by almost twice what your little Bug buddy does.. Just cause I may not post doesn't mean I'm not watching.. Kill me for staying more in the fishing forum over the summer!
> 
> Not to mention Doc, when he has to wear another avatar he tends to stay away and that's the whole point to the bet. Trying to take one for the "Sports Forum" team.. I mean unless you want to claim him...



I don't mind claiming him.  GT grads are a family.  I don't do things the way Joe does, but he's part of the exclusive family.  That's enough for me.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 23, 2011)

So who all is going to the game??


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 23, 2011)

I will be there with my father.  Got to have someone around to keep me from hurting the first gagger that acts up.  For each of you good UGA fans around...there are a hundred more that show up to BDS that deserve a good swift exit.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey man no need to hurt anyone.. Its Clean Old Fashioned hate..lol.. The Best part of going to this game is all the Crap Talking! Last year in Athens a few Tech fans in my Section got Kicked out of the game for telling other UGA Fans they were gonna Kick theyre...lol.. This is one game they dont take Joking threats lightly... But hey if you gotta whoop some butt be sure to get us a youtube video...lol


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Hey man no need to hurt anyone.. Its Clean Old Fashioned hate..lol.. The Best part of going to this game is all the Crap Talking! Last year in Athens a few Tech fans in my Section got Kicked out of the game for telling other UGA Fans they were gonna Kick theyre...lol.. This is one game they dont take Joking threats lightly... But hey if you gotta whoop some butt be sure to get us a youtube video...lol





KrazieJacket95 said:


> I will be there with my father.  Got to have someone around to keep me from hurting the first gagger that acts up.  For each of you good UGA fans around...there are a hundred more that show up to BDS that deserve a good swift exit.



Man I didnt know you Techies were so mean.........:nono:


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I will be there with my father.  Got to have someone around to keep me from hurting the first gagger that acts up.  For each of you good UGA fans around...there are a hundred more that show up to BDS that deserve a good swift exit.



I've got a feeling you couldn't hurt anybody if you were handed a crow bar.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I've got a feeling you couldn't hurt anybody if you were handed a crow bar.



Pretty sure they wont be able to stop CROW BAR!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Pretty sure they wont be able to stop CROW BAR!!!



Depends on whether or not he can go for more than two plays.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 24, 2011)

You know I'll be there.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 24, 2011)

Tailgate Party??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I don't mind claiming him.  GT grads are a family.  I don't do things the way Joe does, but he's part of the exclusive family.  That's enough for me.



Family... He didn't graduate from tech..


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 24, 2011)

So being Realistic what do you guys think the score is gonna look like this weekend?  I know most of you think GA is gonna Stomp Tech, But we know both teams play different for this one game!


----------



## headhunter 07 (Nov 24, 2011)

marks500 said:


> so being realistic what do you guys think the score is gonna look like this weekend?  I know most of you think ga is gonna stomp tech, but we know both teams play different for this one game!



17-13 ga


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I've got a feeling you couldn't hurt anybody if you were handed a crow bar.



You south Ga boys need crow bars?


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I've got a feeling you couldn't hurt anybody if you were handed a crow bar.



You are using the wrong word for a techie Dawg...it is a leverage bar!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> You south Ga boys need crow bars?



Yeah.  Not big and tough like you.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah.  Not big and tough like you.



Who said I was big or tough?  I use my jedi powers and lightsaber to keep gaggers in check.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Family... He didn't graduate from tech..



Graduate Tech ... the last diploma he got was from nursery school!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 25, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Graduate Tech ... the last diploma he got was from nursery school!



Still letting you post !!  Just WOW !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Still letting you post !!  Just WOW !!!



Every time I see one of your post I think the same thing.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 25, 2011)

It has been fun going back and forth with you guys this week.  Hope everyone is safe traveling to.the game and both sides come away with no injuries.  Good luck dogs.


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wonder if he ever learned to kiss?

ATLANTA — Michael McCarty, a 20-year-old Georgia Tech student, met his dream girl, a fellow college student, online 5 years ago.

So in preperation for her upcoming visit — when the two will meet face-to-face for the first time — Michael has turned to the Internet for help with something he hasn't experienced — kissing.

McCarty, a finance major, placed an ad on Craigslist asking for "a girl to please teach me to kiss." He says in the ad that his online girlfriend "tells me it's a big turn-off if a guy doesn't know how to kiss, and she even dumped her last boyfriend because of this."

"I want to make a good first impression, but I've never kissed before!"

While many are skeptical about McCarty's intentions, his mother and best friend attest that it is true. "From my being out with him I've never seen him kiss anyone," McCarty's friend Anton Antov told FOX 5 in Atlanta.

McCarty says that "some have asked if I have terrible oral hygiene or something of that sort, so I included a picture of me showing my teeth! I'm pretty normal overall."

"Some people think I'm just trying to get some action,"McCarty told FOX 5. "I placed the ad on Craigslist because I want to learn how to kiss a girl the right way."

"I guess I've been on the computer too much playing video games and not going out and meeting people as much as I'd like to."


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> It has been fun going back and forth with you guys this week.  Hope everyone is safe traveling to.the game and both sides come away with no injuries.  Good luck dogs.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 25, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> What about Dawgs?


Did I stutter?


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 25, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> What about Dawgs?



Tech fans, with tickets, are drawing straws now to see who has to go to the game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Did I stutter?



Hard to tell by reading a post........................... Pretty funny though that you have tickets left for this game......


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2011)

LittleHolder said:


> Tech fans, with tickets, are drawing straws now to see who has to go to the game.


 Yep they cant even fill up that junk hole on their biggest game of the year!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 25, 2011)

And I know advertising of any kind is not allowed on the forums.......... take that kind of stuff somewhere else.



Back to the topic at hand, GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> And I know advertising of any kind is not allowed on the forums.......... take that kind of stuff somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the topic at hand, GO DAWGS!!!!



THIS!!!!! BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeetdawg (Nov 25, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Doc, You can still claim him as ONE of your own.... He's a techie...
> 
> For some reason, I don't think any of you Tech guys are willing to step up to the plate here..
> 
> Prove me wrong and I'll be happy to include you on that bet.. ANY TAKERS??



Just jumping on.  What is the bet?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yall dawgs are on a 9 game winning streak against unranked teams I hear.  Way to go!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2011)

Smoker is going good.  If any of yall want a bbq sammich tomorrow prior to the game, you outa come to the NE corner of the 5th street bridge.  Go jackets!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 25, 2011)

I had a GA Fan offer to pay a Grand for my Set of Tickets tonight (Premium Tickets, not upper Deck).. It was Tempting But Cant give them up. 

I am ready for the Game Go Jackets!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 25, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yall dawgs are on a 9 game winning streak against unranked teams I hear.  Way to go!!



Do you honestly think Tech could have done it against those same teams?  I sure don't.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 25, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Do you honestly think Tech could have done it against those same teams?  I sure don't.



When we beat the Dawgs tomorrow it will be like beating the whole East... so lets talk tomorrow at around 3ish!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 25, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> When we beat the Dawgs tomorrow it will be like beating the whole East... so lets talk tomorrow at around 3ish!



Ok.  But I think you will have headed for the hills arounf "3ish."


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 25, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok.  But I think you will have headed for the hills arounf "3ish."



Why is that? You expect us to beat UGA that bad to where I gotta leave early?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

I predict a Georgia victory today. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Do you honestly think Tech could have done it against those same teams?  I sure don't.



Absolutely, 100%.

Auburn is the only impressive victory on UGA's schedule.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 26, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Hard to tell by reading a post........................... Pretty funny though that you have tickets left for this game......



Yeah, nobody is ever selling tickets on the bridge right before a Ugag game...

Jackholes...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Absolutely, 100%.
> 
> Auburn is the only impressive victory on UGA's schedule.



I wonder why you guys never say this about Florida.  Take a peak at some of the schedules they've had the last few years.

Alabama?  Look at their schedule.  Why does that not matter to yall?

LOL.  It doesn't matter when it is anybody besides UGA.

After a loss to Virginia and narrowly escaping Duke, I don't think Tech would be 9-2 at this point with UGA's schedule but I'm sure that's yall's story and you're sticking to it.

That's cool.  I don;t believe it for a minute though.

Will Tech be an "impressive victory" for us?  LOL.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

No Georgia vs GT game thread???


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yall dawgs are on a 9 game winning streak against unranked teams I hear.  Way to go!!



if true, which it isn't, it now looks like it will be 10.


----------



## divinginn (Nov 26, 2011)

Bee beat down,film at eleven.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Nov 26, 2011)

That was easy.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

Works on nerds too...


----------



## tcward (Nov 26, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Absolutely, 100%.
> 
> Auburn is the only impressive victory on UGA's schedule.



And name any impressive win techie has had....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 26, 2011)

Dawgs run this state!

:cow:


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 26, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> When we beat the Dawgs tomorrow it will be like beating the whole East... so lets talk tomorrow at around 3ish!



Whatcha' want to talk about?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 26, 2011)

Good game Tech, good luck with your bowl game.


----------



## browningboy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey mark500 u ready to talk its about 3 ish !!!!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 26, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> When we beat the Dawgs tomorrow it will be like beating the whole East... so lets talk tomorrow at around 3ish!



Waiting........


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Dawgs run this state!
> 
> :cow:



Not next Saturday night they don't...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Not next Saturday night they don't...



Good luck to y'all. Should be a good one.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Not next Saturday night they don't...



To be honest Les, I don't care if y'all beat us 107-3. I am just glad we are going to the Dome. GO DAWGS!


----------



## DDD (Nov 26, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> When we beat the Dawgs tomorrow it will be like beating the whole East... so lets talk tomorrow at around 3ish!



How do you like your crow served?


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 26, 2011)

DDD said:


> How do you like your crow served?




uga was the better team and is prolly the 3rd best team in the SEC. We hopefully will have a better QB next year and we'll do it all again - congrats to the mutts - no excuses here- just got beat. Should have gone huntin'.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 26, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> uga was the better team and is prolly the 3rd best team in the SEC. We hopefully will have a better QB next year and we'll do it all again - congrats to the mutts - no excuses here- just got beat. Should have gone huntin'.



Thanks, Doe. You're a pretty good fella, although a kook.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 26, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> When we beat the Dawgs tomorrow it will be like beating the whole East... so lets talk tomorrow at around 3ish!





GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 26, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Thanks, Doe. You're a pretty good fella, *although a kook*.



Apparently -not according to state law...


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 26, 2011)

It is 3 ish!!


----------



## Horns (Nov 26, 2011)

He is probably at the throne with an upset tummy.


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 26, 2011)

Good game Tech fans! 
We can celebrate another State Championship! 
SEC East Champs too!!!
10 Wins in a row!! That is awesome!!

Record updated to 62-37-5

Yeah!!!! On to prepare for those Tigers.:jump:


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Why is that? You expect us to beat UGA that bad to where I gotta leave early?



How you feeling right about now little guy?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 26, 2011)

Y'all might kick our ** school boys around but I wouldn't get to cocky towards LSU.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Y'all might kick our ** school boys around but I wouldn't get to cocky towards LSU.



Coat tail riding Jody?  You're better than that.  I expect it from liljoey, aka Mr. Yellow Stains.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Coat tail riding Jody?  You're better than that.  I expect it from liljoey, aka Mr. Yellow Stains.



Man, I am so upset. I actually thought we were better than that.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Coat tail riding Jody?  You're better than that.  I expect it from liljoey, aka Mr. Yellow Stains.



Mr. Yellow Stains  - Bawahahaha


----------



## killswitch (Nov 26, 2011)

ha...........


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2011)

Ahhh what a great game it was!!:jump:


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thwg!


----------



## tcward (Nov 27, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Thwg!



Awesome avatar!!! Never bet on techie again is the lesson here!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 27, 2011)

tcward said:


> Awesome avatar!!! Never bet on techie again is the lesson here!



I will always bet on Tech as long as I live!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Mr. Yellow Stains  - Bawahahaha



He was lurking in the forum last night around 7:20 but still couldn't run his mouth.. Man, I love shutting him up!!

C'mon Liljoey... It's time to take your medicine!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 27, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> He was lurking in the forum last night around 7:20 but still couldn't run his mouth.. Man, I love shutting him up!!
> 
> C'mon Liljoey... It's time to take your medicine!!



Mr. Yellow Stains, the doctor will see you now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 27, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> I will always bet on Tech as long as I live!



Pfffffffft.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 27, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Thwg!



How did that work out for you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Mr. Yellow Stains, the doctor will see you now.



Still trying to build his courage up... Reminds me of this guy...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 27, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Pfffffffft.



Would you bet on GA as long as you live?? What if the Situation was flip flopped? Gotta stand by your team or lose...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 27, 2011)

I wish you guys could have been there to see the only UGA fan in our Section yesterday all by himself.. I said some stuff that made him Snap, Really thought he was gonna hit me. He had a good reason I taunted him for doing some 4th qtr thing UGA does with there fingers... whatever that is all about? He went from being the calm guy to being a monster.


----------



## browningboy (Nov 27, 2011)

were u mad at him beacause he didnt  know the mortal comat song  that gt band plays ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 27, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Would you bet on GA as long as you live?? What if the Situation was flip flopped? Gotta stand by your team or lose...



I agree.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 27, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> I wish you guys could have been there to see the only UGA fan in our Section yesterday all by himself.. I said some stuff that made him Snap, Really thought he was gonna hit me. He had a good reason I taunted him for doing some 4th qtr thing UGA does with there fingers... whatever that is all about? He went from being the calm guy to being a monster.



If you taunted some UGA fan, then you don't get to complain about being taunted _by_ UGA fans.  Just sayin.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 27, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> He was lurking in the forum last night around 7:20 but still couldn't run his mouth.. Man, I love shutting him up!!
> 
> C'mon Liljoey... It's time to take your medicine!!



Looks like he was lurking around here today but didn't have much to say.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Looks like he was lurking around here today but didn't have much to say.



It'll be hard for him.. He has to wear the VT avatar for another week before displaying ours... Maybe we'll be able to get 2 weeks without his intelligent posts..


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Looks like he was lurking around here today but didn't have much to say.



Calling Mr. yellow Stains.  Mr. Yellow Stains, where are you?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Calling Mr. yellow Stains.  Mr. Yellow Stains, where are you?



He has crawled deep into mommas basement. He wont be out again until Gt toilet bowl game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Looks like he was lurking around here today but didn't have much to say.




And again a few hours later... Now I see why the Tech faithful stands behind him...  Still  want to own him Doc?


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 29, 2011)

engineers in this state can barely design a functioning highway system much less run a successful business

AMEN!  After working the last 3 years through a major upgrade at my job, with everything focused on what the "engineers" designed, I am not an engineer fan.  What works in the text book or what worked last time that you can copy and paste does not always cut it.  "Engineers" need to get their butts out in the field and WORK what they design.  Oh well, GOOOOO Georgia Bulldogs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2011)

LittleHolder said:


> engineers in this state can barely design a functioning highway system much less run a successful business
> 
> AMEN!  After working the last 3 years through a major upgrade at my job, with everything focused on what the "engineers" designed, I am not an engineer fan.  What works in the text book or what worked last time that you can copy and paste does not always cut it.  "Engineers" need to get their butts out in the field and WORK what they design.  Oh well, GOOOOO Georgia Bulldogs!!!!!


I deal with the same thing on my job. When you prove to them it doesnt work it's priceless.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

lil joey is M.I.A.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 30, 2011)

LittleHolder said:


> engineers in this state can barely design a functioning highway system much less run a successful business
> 
> AMEN!  After working the last 3 years through a major upgrade at my job, with everything focused on what the "engineers" designed, I am not an engineer fan.  What works in the text book or what worked last time that you can copy and paste does not always cut it.  "Engineers" need to get their butts out in the field and WORK what they design.  Oh well, GOOOOO Georgia Bulldogs!!!!!



you should have been an engineer then...  get paid a lot more and you don't even have to be right.  why isn't everyone an engineer?  wait, I already know that answer.

not to mention... to the OP of that statement, what do you mean the highway system doesn't function?  No bridges are collapsing where I live.  Sinkholes aren't opening up and swallowing cars.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> you should have been an engineer then...  get paid a lot more and you don't even have to be right.  why isn't everyone an engineer?  wait, I already know that answer.



For the record Doc. Not one engineer I work with went to Tech.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 30, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> As for that worn out old "they call us boss" nonsense,  engineers in this state can barely design a functioning highway system much less run a successful business.  Not very many Georgians are calling Techies "boss".



Hah, there's at least 2 in this thread that wouldn't have their job if there were no engineers designing their projects.

And I sure do see a whole bunch of "G" hats when I go visit jobsites.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 30, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> For the record Doc. Not one engineer I work with went to Tech.



so you work for second-rate engineers?  That's why they're always wrong and you're always having to "correct" them.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> so you work for second-rate engineers?  That's why they're always wrong and you're always having to "correct" them.



They are never wrong in their Lab. It's when we take it outside. I deal with electronics. Moisture, Hot, Cold, are huge factors in what I do.


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 30, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> They are never wrong in their Lab. It's when we take it outside. I deal with electronics. Moisture, Hot, Cold, are huge factors in what I do.


@ engineers
Big whoop, so you drive a train


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> Big whoop, so you drive a train



How did you know??? Do I know you?:trampoline:


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 30, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> I wish you guys could have been there to see the only UGA fan in our Section yesterday all by himself.. I said some stuff that made him Snap, Really thought he was gonna hit me. He had a good reason I taunted him for doing some 4th qtr thing UGA does with there fingers... whatever that is all about? He went from being the calm guy to being a monster.



But the end of the story is: He left the one sided game a Happy Monster!!
Ya'll should show southern hospitality to visiting fans...Just saying....
But we won't be visitors there any more because we own the place!! :trampoline:
HISTORIC MR STADIUM!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

I see you liljoey....... Lurking again!!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I see you liljoey....... Lurking again!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 30, 2011)

LittleHolder said:


> engineers in this state can barely design a functioning highway system much less run a successful business
> 
> AMEN!  After working the last 3 years through a major upgrade at my job, with everything focused on what the "engineers" designed, I am not an engineer fan.  What works in the text book or what worked last time that you can copy and paste does not always cut it.  "Engineers" need to get their butts out in the field and WORK what they design.  Oh well, GOOOOO Georgia Bulldogs!!!!!



It's funny you say this because that's exactly why I spent 4 years in an offroad car shop welding, machining, building jigs, and designing parts and manufacturing them myself while I was getting my degree.  I can't stand engineers that don't get out and understand how other's jobs are affected by their decisions.  They are the ones that give us a bad name.  You have to be able to see the bigger picture, but that goes for anyone and it goes both ways!


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 30, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> How did you know??? Do I know you?:trampoline:



I don't think I know any train engineers, but for the record the guy that waives the lantern and does the little punchie thing is a much cooler job.  Just watch the Polar Express


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I see you liljoey....... Lurking again!!



It sure has been a quiet week around here from all the Georgia Tech fans. Especially one in particular...


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> It's funny you say this because that's exactly why I spent 4 years in an offroad car shop welding, machining, building jigs, and designing parts and manufacturing them myself while I was getting my degree.  I can't stand engineers that don't get out and understand how other's jobs are affected by their decisions.  They are the ones that give us a bad name.  You have to be able to see the bigger picture, but that goes for anyone and it goes both ways!



Nitram I just gained a bunch of respect for you man.  That is a smart and outstanding post right there.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It sure has been a quiet week around here from all the Georgia Tech fans. Especially one in particular...



Not to worry.  If yall win, he will come out of the woodwork acting like GT beat us in the SECC and will more than make up for lost time.  It will be poochie woochie this and poochie woochie that.  Even though nothing that happens this Saturday will change anything that happened last Saturday.


----------

